# в час небывало жаркого заката



## PatrickK1

Could someone explain what небывало refers to here?

The entire sentence is: "Однажды весною, в час небывало жаркого заката, в  Москве, на Патриарших прудах,  появились два гражданина."

My dictionary says it's an adjective meaning "unknown" or "unprecedented". Is it acting as an adverb, referring to the two men who appeared?


----------



## Ptak

Небывало is an adverb which means "unusually, uncommonly, extremely".

"At an hour of uncommonly hot sunset..."


----------



## domkrat

PatrickK1 said:


> The entire sentence is: "Однажды весною, в час небывало жаркого заката, в  Москве, на Патриарших прудах,  появились два гражданина."
> 
> My dictionary says it's an adjective meaning "unknown" or "unprecedented". Is it acting as an adverb, referring to the two men who appeared?



"небывало жаркого заката" = такого жаркого заката еще не бывало = There's never been a sunset so hot [as this one].

So, the meaning here would be "unprecedented" and it referes to the adjective "жаркий" --> "небывало жаркий"


----------



## Hoax

В предложении не про температуру говориться, а про цвет.
Flaming sunset.


----------



## Russianer

patrickk1 said:


> could someone explain what небывало refers to here?
> 
> The entire sentence is: "Однажды весною, в час небывало жаркого заката, в Москве, на Патриарших прудах, появились два гражданина."
> 
> my dictionary says it's an adjective meaning "unknown" or "unprecedented". Is it acting as an adverb, referring to the two men who appeared?


 
Это цитата из первой главы романа Булгакова "Мастер и Маргарита".
Фразу "в час небывало жаркого заката" я понимаю в значении,
что в тот весенний вечер в Москве на Патриаршьих во время  заката солнца стояла необычайно жаркая погода, какой прежде не бывало.


----------



## domkrat

Hoax said:


> В предложении не про температуру говориться, а про цвет.
> Flaming sunset.


I think this is a possible figurative meaning, which makes Bulgakov's writing at times akin to poetry.

I think that direct meaning is "hot weather". Right after this, he goes on to describe his characters suffering from the heat.


----------



## Hoax

Russianer said:


> Это цитата из первой главы романа Булгакова "Мастер и Маргарита".
> Фразу "в час небывало жаркого заката" я понимаю в значении,
> что в тот весенний вечер в Москве на Патриаршьих во время  заката солнца стояла необычайно жаркая погода, какой прежде не бывало.


Да, в романе действительно погода стоит жаркая, но лично у меня возникают и ассоциации с "кровавым" закатом, иначе бы почему просто про погоду не сказать, или про жаркий вечер.
Hot тогда звучит хорошо, вроде как с закатом тоже употребляется в английском языке.


----------



## Kolan

... unprecedentally warm (not "hot")


----------



## Saluton

kolan said:


> ... Unprecedentally warm (not "hot")


жаркий = hot.


----------



## Kolan

saluton said:


> жаркий = hot.


По-английски это вопрос того, что жарит, печет, а что - греет. Лучи закатного солнца, хотя закат сам по себе и жаркий (по-русски), фактически скорее сильно греют, чем жарят, так как обжечь уже не могут.


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> По-английски это вопрос того, что жарит, печет, а что - греет. Лучи закатного солнца, хотя закат сам по себе и жаркий (по-русски), фактически скорее сильно греют, чем жарят, так как обжечь уже не могут.


С "теплым" не будет нужной атмосферы. Как тогда передать, ну грубо говоря, ощущение опасности, "горячих" событий и вообще присутствия Воланда? Суть-то в том, что погода небывало теплая и закат кровавый, потому что он в городе.


----------



## PatrickK1

domkrat said:


> "небывало жаркого заката" = такого жаркого заката еще не бывало = There's never been a sunset so hot [as this one].
> 
> So, the meaning here would be "unprecedented" and it referes to the adjective "жаркий" --> "небывало жаркий"



If you say "Небывало жаркий", isn't небывало acting as an adverb? If so, how could it modify an adjective like that? Wouldn't it have to be небывалый жаркий?


----------



## domkrat

PatrickK1 said:


> If you say "Небывало жаркий", isn't небывало acting as an adverb? If so, how could it modify an adjective like that?


I don't know 
That's just the way it is.

More examples:
откровенно фальшивые ноты
очевидно успешный бизнесмен


----------



## bravo7

PatrickK1 said:


> isn't небывало acting as an adverb?


It does not acting, it is genuine, real, and true adverb.
Именительный падеж: небывало жаркий
Родительный падеж: небывало жаркого
Дательный падеж: небывало жаркому
Винительный падеж: небывало жаркий
Творительный падеж: небывало жарким
Предложный падеж: о небывало жарком


----------



## Kolan

Hoax said:


> С "теплым" не будет нужной атмосферы. Как тогда передать, ну грубо говоря, ощущение опасности, "горячих" событий и вообще присутствия Воланда? Суть-то в том, что погода небывало теплая и закат кровавый, потому что он в городе.


Так в том-то и дело, что разговорное warm - это и есть "жаркий" по-русски. Hot давно уже приобрело значение "жгучий", и это следует учитывать.


----------



## Ptak

PatrickK1 said:


> Wouldn't it have to be небывалый жаркий?


No. It sounds wrong.


----------



## domkrat

Взяться мне, что ли, Булгакова перевести на английский... 

А то англичан много, а хороших переводов, поди, мало!


----------



## Akis

PatrickK1 said:


> If you say "Небывало жаркий", isn't небывало acting as an adverb? If so, how could it modify an adjective like that? Wouldn't it have to be небывалый жаркий?


Correct, небывало is an adverb here, describing the adjective жаркий. As an adjective, you could say небывалый-meaning simply "unprecedented", but I don't think you can use it to simply describe a sunset- like in English, I don't think this is a correct usage in context.


----------



## Oh là là

domkrat said:


> Взяться мне, что ли, Булгакова перевести на английский...  А то англичан много, а хороших переводов, поди, мало!


 В интернете вот такие переводы:http://lib.ru/BULGAKOW/master_engl.txt


----------



## domkrat

Oh lа lа said:


> В интернете вот такие переводы:http://lib.ru/BULGAKOW/master_engl.txt


 Кстати, теперь если по-гуглить "в час небывало жаркого заката" - угадайте с трех раз, какой сайт первым выскочит.


----------



## Welshie

PatrickK1 said:


> If you say "Небывало жаркий", isn't небывало acting as an adverb? If so, how could it modify an adjective like that? Wouldn't it have to be небывалый жаркий?



Consider this English phrase: "It is unbearably hot". "Unbearably" is an adverb. It describes the verb "to be", which is also supplemented by an adjective. It is hot in an unbearable manner - it is unbearably hot. In the Russian phrase, it is hot in an unusual/unprecendented way - it is unprecendentally hot. Unprecendentally is an adverb. Easy as pie


----------



## Q-cumber

Here below are two "official" translations of the phrase:

At  the hour  of the hot  spring sunset two citizens  appeared  at  the Patriarch's Ponds. (1997)
-----------------
 At the sunset  hour of one warm spring day two  men were  to be seen at Patriarch's Ponds. (1967)


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> here below are two "official" translations of the phrase:
> 
> At  the hour  of the hot  spring sunset two citizens  appeared  at  the patriarch's ponds. (1997)
> -----------------
> at the sunset  hour of one warm spring day two  men were  to be seen at patriarch's ponds. (1967)


Перевод 1967 года выглядит лучше почти во всех отношениях.


----------



## cyanista

Q-cumber said:


> Here below are two "official" translations of the phrase:
> 
> At  the hour  of the hot  spring sunset two citizens  appeared  at  the Patriarch's Ponds. (1997)
> -----------------
> At the sunset  hour of one warm spring day two  men were  to be seen at Patriarch's Ponds. (1967)


Interesting that both of them _ignore_ небывало...


----------



## Russianer

cyanista said:


> interesting that both of them _ignore_ небывало...


 
Верно, в обоих этих переводах на английский слова "небывало" не переведено. Это значит, что оба этих перевода на английский не точно переводят фразу и мысль Булгакова, написанную им на русском языке.


----------



## Kolan

russianer said:


> Верно, в обоих этих переводах на английский слова "небывало" не переведено. Это значит, что оба этих перевода на английский не точно переводят фразу и мысль Булгакова, написанную им на русском языке.


Как раз удобный случай сделать обратный перевод и посмотреть, что получится. А то считается, что "небывало", "многих" можно якобы не переводить, дескать, и так ясно.


----------



## Russianer

Kolan said:


> Как раз удобный случай сделать обратный перевод и посмотреть, что получится. А то считается, что "небывало", "многих" можно якобы не переводить, дескать, и так ясно.


 
Попробуем обратный перевод, и сравнение качества перевода с оригинальным текстом:
итак в первоначальном тексте Булгакова было:
"Однажды весною, в час небывало жаркого заката, в Москве, на Патриарших прудах, появились два гражданина."
-----------------------------------------
В первом переводе на английский:
"В час заката теплого весеннего дня, двух человек увидели на Патриаршьих прудах" 
"At the sunset hour of one warm spring day two men were to be seen at Patriarch's Ponds. (1967) "


Во втором переводе на английский(1997):
"В час горячего весеннего заката двое граждан появились на Патриаршьих прудах"
"At the hour of the hot spring sunset two citizens appeared at the Patriarch's Ponds. (1997)"
***************************************
Как видно, оба эти перевода на английский неточны и не отражают того текста , который написан у Булгакова. Возможно, что для качественного перевода на английский такого великого произведения, как роман Булгакова "Мастер и Маргарита" нужен не менее талантливый переводчик, а такого пока мы не нашли.


----------



## Q-cumber

russianer said:


> Верно, в обоих этих переводах на английский слова "небывало" не переведено. Это значит, что оба этих перевода на английский не точно переводят фразу и мысль Булгакова, написанную им на русском языке.



Я не завидую тому, кто возьмётся *точно* переводить Булгакова. 

Как перевести, к примеру "И тут знойный воздух сгустился перед ним,  и соткался из этого  воздуха прозрачный  гражданин  престранного  вида". ??


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Я не завидую тому, кто возьмётся *точно* переводить Булгакова.


А в *неточном* переводе от Булгакова может ничего и не остаться.


----------

